# YouTube Thread



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Seen something interesting on YouTube you like to share with the rest of us?

Here's one...........


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's cool. Quite imaginative!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's so cool!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol that is a pretty cool video


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's pretty cool


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Wear Seatbelts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

bet his pants are soiled lmao


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Back to the Future remake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QlOiNs5-qCQ


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's unreal :bigeyes:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

New form of deer hunting?



_had to edit b/c of language - admin_


_OOPS... sorry, didn't watch it all the way._
_Here's an edited verison_


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

bet that hurt???


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I imagine that left a mark.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ooooo road rash :34:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^And that my friends is why ******** should never have skateboards.... dang people can figure out how to make a huntin vehicle out of anything! :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:18:


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I wonder if my CDL is valid down there... lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

1:48 mark.....insane!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

This is some crazy stuff here.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ya'll ever seen the way a ship launches for the first time..





for some reason i couldnt get it to put the player on the screen so just gonna have to click the link this time < Fixed


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Look what $40,000 can buy you.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Still like this one of a Brute skimming


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

How about some lucky people...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=UUyUw9w37In_CUE2ps4mhofA&v=MhI4nB4u77M


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez, I'm NEVER walking across a train track.

We have trains as part of our transit system. The number of people hurt or killed by the trains because they think they can beat it is amazing.


----------

